# Asbestos exposure and my rights



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I encourage my guys to not do anything they feel uncomfortable doing. 

With that being said, you shouldn't be having conversations like this with the GC, the foreman/super should. 

Rock / you / hardplace

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Your Foreman should have been handling this stuff.

Tough spot for sure, keep you're head down tomorrow and hope for the best.

Tom


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You put yourself in a hard position, and also your boss in one as well. IMO you should have just asked your J-man or foreman for the docs as you don't feel comfortable. 
You need to let them know tomorrow, that you are not trying to cause trouble, you just want to make sure that you are doing your job the best you know how. And, you understood that if all the paperwork wasn't in place, you would get in trouble for doing something unsafe.

As it is, the hard reality of it, you will likely get yelled at, then they will gang up on you and let you know that they have a very close relationship and can't always take care of everything just at the right moment. You know we can't make any money with all the rules we have to go through, and if we don't make money, then you don't either. If you blow up at this,
Then expect that you will by some excuse or other, be let go. 

If this does happen, IMO you have a good lawsuit on your hands. 
If you take up the lawsuit, and then call your OSHA, be sure that anyone that hears of it later, will think twice about hiring you. That is the hard part about doing what you believe and know to be right. I don't believe you can sue your employer, but can sue the GC and the owner of said building.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sue the Bastards its the American Way!!!! Meantime, unless you smoke a minimum of 20 cigarettes a day for more than 15 years, you have zero to fear from asbestos if that makes you feel a bit safer......


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> ...You have zero to fear from asbestos if that makes you feel a bit safer....


 OP, not to downplay your concerns, but this is probably true. We learned about the hazards of asbestos exposure from shipyard workers who were _repeatedly_ exposed to levels of asbestos _thousands_ of times greater than occur in nature. That's a far cry from the situation you describe.

Exposure is cumulative, so I wouldn't make it a point to repeatedly work in areas where it's present, but I honestly wouldn't worry a bit about a little bit of dust from someone knocking a hole in a wall. 

Unless you're kicking up clouds of dust, or they're doing the demo with you in the room, or you can see dust in the air, your exposure is probably pretty minimal. 

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Any first year that's demanding the GC provide him with anything is so fired, it's not even funny. He has not earned the right to say anything to the GC other than "good morning". This should have gone through proper channels, and that does not involve the first year speaking with the GC.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Since you're in Canada you have the right to refuse unsafe work (this absolutely counts) however you can't leave the premises while the matter is being settled. Your JW should have been there with you. Are you in the union? If you're uncomfortable discussing this with your boss, you may wish to discuss this with your rep. The procedure for refusing unsafe work varies from province so you may also be able to gain more insight on your home province's labour board site. As long as you follow the procedure, you cannot be unjustly disciplined without you being left with legal recourse.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Any first year that's demanding the GC provide him with anything is so fired, it's not even funny. He has not earned the right to say anything to the GC other than "good morning". This should have gone through proper channels, and that does not involve the first year speaking with the GC.


 
Bull****. I don't care what "year" you are you have every right to a safe work environment. That is not something that you have to earn.

I had a boss with your attitude once. He called me a baby because I questioned going into a sealed area that was plastered in "warning asbestos hazard" signs. The fat prick paid dearly for that mistake in ways he never knew about. In some ways the payback continues to this very day 20 years later.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Scott, Marc did not say the guy did not have a right to safe workplace he simply said the guy should have gone through the proper channels and Marc is right.

If you don't understand that you may have a hard time at your new corporate job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Get a mask.


In the DC area a huge stink was made about asbestos on the highways and money was spent. Brake pad manufactures were threatened with suits, it drug on quite a while. The final outcome, the granite rock quarry where Montgomery county bought it gravel for road shoulders had loads of naturally occurring asbestos.

Be careful, work safe and since you have already bypassed proper channels why not contact the authorities?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Scott, Marc did not say the guy did not have a right to safe workplace he simply said the guy should have gone through the proper channels and Marc is right.
> .


From what I read he somewhat did. Whatever the case he was concerned for his safety and other than egos being a problem, and lets be honest that is the only thing in play here, he took action. Good for him.

Sounds alot like the GC has something to hide IMO.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> From what I read he somewhat did. Whatever the case he was concerned for his safety and other than egos being a problem, and lets be honest that is the only thing in play here, he took action. Good for him.
> 
> Sounds alot like the GC has something to hide IMO.


Let's be clear. He does have the right to work in a safe environment. That involves much discussion between him and his journeyman or foreman. It does not involve a first year apprentice pestering the GC.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Let's be clear. He does have the right to work in a safe environment. That involves much discussion between him and his journeyman or foreman. It does not involve a first year apprentice pestering the GC.


 
I disagree.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> I disagree.


I don't know what to say. I'm astounded you've made it this long in the trade, remaining steadily employed, feeling like that. You can always get what you want by going through proper channels and it won't piss people off. You can also get what you want by going directly to _whoever_, and that pisses people off. One route seems more wise than the other.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Sounds alot like the GC has something to hide IMO.


I agree with that statement.
and I agree with MDShunk, that he is so fired as well. 

Well we will see. At this point, what's done is done, he just has to deal with the repercussions and hopefully will learn something about jobsite etiquette at the same time. 

It didn't sound to me like he went through his JW at all.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I don't know what to say. I'm astounded you've made it this long in the trade, remaining steadily employed, feeling like that.


He was self employed for a long time, now I think he has a corporate gig. Things may seem much different to him soon.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A boss once told me, "Your not a microscope and can not see asbestos."

He was right, it has to be sampled to confirm it. 
They man has a right to a safe working environment but he should have gone thru the proper channels. 
Most of us here knows what it looks like and know were it's found. But we still need to have the paper work to prove what we suspect.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The OP should go to HD and by a pack of dust masks with his own money and try real hard to shut his yap.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Not much more to add other than what a bunch of big headed elitist pricks you guys can be. Damn!  :laughing:

Edit to add: The LAST thing I think about when I am making a decision is whether or not I'll piss somebody off who feels they are for some reason above or better than me.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> He was self employed for a long time, now I think he has a corporate gig. Things may seem much different to him soon.


Hey dumbass, "he" can hear you. :whistling2:

I am already seeing exactly what you guys are talking about. It's pathetic. :laughing:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Jmcstevenson said:


> . I'd asked the GC several times over the week prior to demo and they were never provided. I show up to demo for the second day in a row today and over night the GC had knocked holes in the walls and damaged the glue one the floor that is on top of the leveler (contains asbestos). *So I ask my new foreman for air quality docs and he goes to the GC who comes down to confront me telling me there are no docs but it's safe and it needs to be done. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> The OP should go to HD and by a pack of dust masks with his own money and try real hard to shut his yap.


Not only is that totally inadequate for protection against asbestos, it's not how we do things in Canada. Well, maybe Alberta, but they're a bit funny out West. We don't believe that terminal lung cancer is worth any amount of money (especially 1st year pay). Since lung cancer is expensive and we have universal health care, asbestos is probably the most serious work refusal reason and is definitely the one taken most seriously by regulatory bodies.

OP, I hope that you're going to do okay. In the meantime, even if you've weathered the storm, contact the labour board of your province or CCOHS, the Canadian Centre for Occupational Health and Safety to learn your rights. If you are fired for refusing unsafe work you will qualify for financial benefits and your employer can face fines. Your boss knows the rules better than you do which means at the end of the day you'll be fine.

Lastly, if you're not union, think about making a call over to the local IBEW hall. If your boss wants to make your life a living hell, you don't have to stand for it. Canadian electricians and apprentices deserve fair pay, fair pension, fair benefits, good training, and a safe work environment. While I can't speak for your local, I know mine takes all of those very seriously, and I'm proud to be an IBEW member. Your province may offer protection to you if you attempt to organise your shop, and if your boss is planning to fire you anyway you may not have anything to lose. Your parting gift to your co-workers will be better pay, a drug plan, and a life expectancy beyond 50. I'd say that's worth it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> I disagree.


What you should do is go through channels, if that does not work then you take step two, you can refuse to work on the affected area, ask the GC (which he did, out of turn), call the authorities or quit.

I think you have to give the process time to work, unless he wants to be fired immediately.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of "quit yer yapper" attitude towards apprentices and I don't get it. If you attempted to solve this problem by first going through your journeyman and not solve the issue, then you did the right thing. 
I'm an apprentice also and I realize that my role is to be waiting with a tool my journeyman might need in hand, or to cleanup without being told to, anticipate to the best of my abilities what is needed but there will be times to open our mouths and say something.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

This is my first construction site, I'm not overly familiar with construction etiquette. I'm also not some young punk; I'm a familied 30 year old former Surgical supplies Tech consultant who was laid off in recession, making a career change.

I approached the GC the week prior because on my site, the GC foreman regularly approaches the apprentices for all trades to ask them to do things and the apprentices regularly approach the GC foreman with requests for ppe, keys, whatever. I also figured that since they were so concerned with our safety (we have to wear gloves at even when threading on 1/4" bolts onto readyrod or splicing, and hardhats/safety glasses at ALL times) that they'd be concerned if they thought workers were being exposed to asbestos. 

All of that being said I have learned a valuable lesson from all this;
your foreman is your only goto. In the future I will refer the GC to my foreman with his concerns and will only go to the foreman for clarification, direction, or concerns.


If anyone was curious today went ok; the owner showed up and said he'd called the previous foreman who'd retired. He said that old foreman said GC was full of **** and that GC has written company policy not to let people work where exposure is possible. He said GC foreman had tried to get old foreman to make us do this on previous floors(but he 'told GC to go to hell'). GC foreman is acting like nothing happened, made small talk with me. Anyways I apologized to my foreman and owner if I overstepped my bounds, and they said I'm ok in their books. I'm guessing some **** my still roll downhill but who knows. Either way I just want to go to work as I always have, to work hard and learn enough to improve myself - I have no interest in stirring up **** unnecessarily.

Oh and GC is still not providing docs.


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm glad everything worked out at this time, most site foreman's in the UK try to bully people like this to "get the job finished on time" and so they get there bonus...


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

That's funny Jmcstevenson, we have similar backgrounds being apprentices in our 30's and having a surgical backgrounds....


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Call your WCB, worksafe, OSHA, what ever workers compensation authority is in your Province and ask to speak to the inspector that looks after your site. Tell him your experience. He should have received a notice of project from the General contractor and Asbestos abatement will or should be listed as a requirement.
I worry about work I did in the 80s.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

cguillas said:


> We don't believe that terminal lung cancer is worth any amount of money (especially 1st year pay). Since lung cancer is expensive and we have universal health care, asbestos is probably the most serious work refusal reason and is definitely the one taken most seriously by regulatory bodies.


So you seriously think being exposed to disturbed floor glue that has asbestos in it is going to give you lung cancer????
All this is is lawyer and insurance company fear mongering. 

Asbestos is an extremely overrated hazard. It is a money maker, nothing more.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

We have all been exposed to asbestos and the chances are nothing will happen to you unless you are in it day in and day out. I can't imagine how many times I have been in it in my life. There is asbestos in everything from the old popcorn ceilings to roof shingles, insulation on boiler pipes, siding, etc.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Hey dumbass, "he" can hear you. :whistling2:


Oh I had no idea. :laughing:



> I am already seeing exactly what you guys are talking about. It's pathetic. :laughing:


Yeah


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

This came across my desk this morning, thought the OP would like to know his rights. 

US Department of Labor files whistleblower lawsuit
against air conditioning company in Houston​*HOUSTON* – The U.S. Department of Labor has filed a lawsuit in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of Texas alleging that Houston-based Goodman Manufacturing Co. LP, and its parent company Goodman Global Inc., violated the anti-retaliation provisions of the Occupational Safety and Health Act when they terminated an employee who had complained to supervisors about the companies' recordkeeping practices required by OSHA.

"Employees should be free to exercise their rights under the law without fear of termination or retaliation by their employers," said William A. Burke, OSHA's acting regional administrator in Dallas. "This lawsuit underscores the Labor Department's commitment to vigorously taking action to protect those rights."

The worker filed a whistleblower complaint with OSHA alleging retaliation in violation of Section 11(c) of the Occupational Safety and Health Act, which prohibits discharge or other retaliation against workers for filing a safety or health complaint, or for exercising a wide range of other rights afforded to them by the act. OSHA whistleblower investigators found that the employee was suspended for alleged insubordination after raising concerns to supervisors that the company had failed to properly record and report job-related injuries to OSHA. The insubordination charge was later found by an independent investigation to be without merit. Following the suspension, the company offered the employee a lesser position, which was refused, resulting in the employee's termination.

In addition to back pay and reinstatement, the Labor Department is seeking compensatory and punitive damages for the employee, and seeks to enjoin Goodman Manufacturing and Goodman Global from future retaliation against employees. Goodman Manufacturing Co. manufactures residential and light commercial air conditioning, heating, and indoor air quality products and systems.

After being terminated, the employee made a complaint to OSHA about Goodman Manufacturing's recordkeeping practices. OSHA conducted a health and safety inspection based on the complaint. On Sept. 1, 2010, the agency issued the company 83 willful citations with fines totaling $1,215,000 for its deliberate failure to properly record work-related injuries and illnesses.

OSHA enforces the whistleblower provisions of the OSH Act and 20 additional statutes protecting employees who report violations of various securities laws, trucking, airline, nuclear, pipeline, environmental, rail, workplace safety and health regulations, and consumer product and food safety laws. Under the various whistleblower provisions enacted by Congress, employers are prohibited from retaliating against employees who raise various protected concerns or provide protected information to the employer or to the government. Employees who believe that they have been retaliated against for engaging in protected conduct may file a complaint with the secretary of labor for an investigation by OSHA's Whistleblower Protection Program. For more information, visit http://www.whistleblowers.gov.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good post, but the OP is in Canada 

Up here we don't have any agency like OSHA that's nation wide. Each province sets their own safety rules. In Ontario we've got the Occupational Health and Safety Act, OHSA which is still pronounced the same as OSHA. Quebec also has pretty extensive safety laws that are quite similar.

Just out of curiosity, do you guys have some of the regulations online like that? I just got thinking about it because I've been using my online version of the electrical code quite a bit lately (that you have to pay for) and often find myself referring to the online version of the OHSA (free) simply because the search features make it quicker to navigate when you know the key words your looking for.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> Meantime, unless you smoke a minimum of 20 cigarettes a day for more than 15 years, you have zero to fear from asbestos if that makes you feel a bit safer......


Tell that to the residents of Libby, Montana.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You all take asbestos not to be serious, and I didn't take it very seriously either, even though the whole family across the street all died from it....

I roto-hammered one 1/4in hole into asbestos encapsulated in monokote on a boiler room ceiling, and you woulda thought the whole universe changed when the GC and owner found out!


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> So you seriously think being exposed to disturbed floor glue that has asbestos in it is going to give you lung cancer????
> All this is is lawyer and insurance company fear mongering.
> 
> Asbestos is an extremely overrated hazard. It is a money maker, nothing more.





Dennis Alwon said:


> We have all been exposed to asbestos and the chances are nothing will happen to you unless you are in it day in and day out. I can't imagine how many times I have been in it in my life. There is asbestos in everything from the old popcorn ceilings to roof shingles, insulation on boiler pipes, siding, etc.


I skip using ppe for things but If one of my guys feels that they need a piece a ppe to be safe I provide it. If there is an identified hazard and you downplay it and something was to happen to an employee because you failed to provide ppe, YOU ARE SCREWED! It comes down to the numbers, its more profitable to have a happy safe employee then to have a pissed off one that figures F the company they don't care about my safety. Or to have to pay a insurance claim or lawsuit whether you think the hazard is ridiculous.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

adroga said:


> There seems to be a lot of "quit yer yapper" attitude towards apprentices and I don't get it. If you attempted to solve this problem by first going through your journeyman and not solve the issue, then you did the right thing.
> I'm an apprentice also and I realize that my role is to be waiting with a tool my journeyman might need in hand, or to cleanup without being told to, anticipate to the best of my abilities what is needed but there will be times to open our mouths and say something.



Apprentices are expendable, like drill bits and sawzall blades.:laughing::laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

tates1882 said:


> I skip using ppe for things but If one of my guys feels that they need a piece a ppe to be safe I provide it. If there is an identified hazard and you downplay it and something was to happen to an employee because you failed to provide ppe, YOU ARE SCREWED! It comes down to the numbers, its more profitable to have a happy safe employee then to have a pissed off one that figures F the company they don't care about my safety. Or to have to pay a insurance claim or lawsuit whether you think the hazard is ridiculous.


I would never ask my men to do it. My comment was that we all did it long before we knew the hazards of asbestos and that the problem is due to long exposure not just ten minutes around the stuff. If that were the case we all would be dead.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would never ask my men to do it. My comment was that we all did it long before we knew the hazards of asbestos and that the problem is due to long exposure not just ten minutes around the stuff. If that were the case we all would be dead.


The exposure time is not the problem. It is the one fiber that lodges deep in the lung. 
Several of my co-workers have died from the cancer caused by it. Some were heavily exposed & a few were only exposed to small amounts. I see and work around it everyday. It's the friable stuff you need to be concerned about. 
The OP just needs to use the proper channels to report an unsafe condition and make a choice if his or his families life is worth the few $$ he makes. 
OSHA says we must not work panels hot & the also say zero exposure. 
PPE & education goes a long way. The GC is an idiot for putting $$ before safety.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> Apprentices are expendable, like drill bits and sawzall blades.:laughing::laughing::laughing::no:


They are expendable only if they choose to be. 
I'm just a number and can be replaced. But I'll pick my times to be on the expendable list.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> Good post, but the OP is in Canada
> 
> Up here we don't have any agency like OSHA that's nation wide. Each province sets their own safety rules. In Ontario we've got the Occupational Health and Safety Act, OHSA which is still pronounced the same as OSHA. Quebec also has pretty extensive safety laws that are quite similar.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you guys have some of the regulations online like that? I just got thinking about it because I've been using my online version of the electrical code quite a bit lately (that you have to pay for) and often find myself referring to the online version of the OHSA (free) simply because the search features make it quicker to navigate when you know the key words your looking for.


The CCOHS is federal level and is an awesome resource for workers. I have a buddy in Montreal that needed PCB handling documents but the CSST and his union (non-IBEW) couldn't or wouldn't provide him anything in English. Not only did the CCOHS send him PPE requirements, handling guidelines, toxicity studies and a known-toxic ballast list but they followed up with him in a week to make sure that he received and understood the material and didn't have further questions. I wish all federal government departments were as helpful, although they could certainly do a better job of promoting themselves. Maybe they don't want to step on too many provincial toes.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> The exposure time is not the problem. It is the one fiber that lodges deep in the lung.
> Several of my co-workers have died from the cancer caused by it. Some were heavily exposed & a few were only exposed to small amounts. I see and work around it everyday. It's the friable stuff you need to be concerned about.
> The OP just needs to use the proper channels to report an unsafe condition and make a choice if his or his families life is worth the few $$ he makes.
> OSHA says we must not work panels hot & the also say zero exposure.
> PPE & education goes a long way. The GC is an idiot for putting $$ before safety.


If you are around it every day then I suspect so were your co-workers. Of course, like cigarettes, you can be exposed all the time and not have a problem or you may be the one person that just gets it easier then others.

It would a very rare circumstance that one would get cancer from asbestos with a one time exposure--


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If you are around it every day then I suspect so were your co-workers. Of course, like cigarettes, you can be exposed all the time and not have a problem or you may be the one person that just gets it easier then others.
> 
> It would a very rare circumstance that one would get cancer from asbestos with a one time exposure--


We were and are exposed to it during the normal work day. The amount is debatable and we were paid off for it years ago. Now they provide the PPE when needed and sampling when requested. If we find it friable then we report it and the normally fix it. 
But after being misled for so long I figured I better start keeping track. Were I work we don't learn by our mistakes.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> They are expendable only if they choose to be.
> I'm just a number and can be replaced. But I'll pick my times to be on the expendable list.


We use them up like toilet paper, use once and throw away.:whistling2::no::no::blink:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody who thinks asbestos is no big deal,
needs to see how pipe insulators respond when asbestos is accidently disturbed.

I was right there when this chunk fell off an existing pipe, and broke on the floor and made dust. The plumber thought it might be asbestos, the insulator comes flying across the room the get us away from it. He got on his celphone and called the hall asap. They keep track of every event and get samples. I guess alot of insulators died young from exposure....


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> I don't think it's a big deal.


There is always someone that wants to be a nonconformist.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

Jmcstevenson said:


> I'm a first year apprentice commercial electrician, loving every day of my job. I've primarily for the past 9 months been based at a large 18 floor highrise reno my company is doing the electrical for. I've progressed from garbage runs when I first started, to spending most of my days reading prints to figure out which circuits to pull, pulling those circuits then splicing them. My Jman lets me take the print and install lights in tbar on floors then splice, ect ect. I guess what I'm saying is that I work with a great crew for a good company that's interested in teaching me and has so far taken care.
> 
> Being the low guy on the totem pole I DO get to demo the existing lights - everything else is done by the GC. Anyways here is the problem; for the first time we're demoing BEFORE asbestos abatement has been done. We're demoing lights so GC and do Tbar and then abatement company doesn't have to tarp off ceiling saving weeks of time.
> 
> ...


i say grab em by the ballz, i was on a job about 15yrs ago where they said the fireproofing was tested to be non "acm" in a crawl space.
an apprentice and i spent 2 days hammer drilling anchors through it for buss duct. on the 3rd day we were told we couldn't finish, it was "acm" up there. later i found out the independent testing rep was taking bribes to falsify results and was indicted of federal charges (it was a fed building).
moral of the story, if they are exposing you to acm, a competent lawyer will reward you handsomely. your foreman should be looking out for you, if he isnt he is liable too.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

It seems a lot of old school tradesmen play safety issues down a lot. The first journeyman I apprenticed with didn't believe that asbestos was dangerous at all because his dad worked with it for all his career without masks and gloves, but he died of cancer that wasn't a result of his exposure so obviously it's safe for us to work with asbestos.
I get the feeling that statistics and scientific evidence is worthless to
People who say"I don't think asbestos is that dangerous" but have no reason for it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


>


 What's the point of that symbol there? "Don't bomb here: Radioactive Asbestos!" :blink:

-John


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Abestos abatement*

You can listen to me or laugh but as a electrician in 1983 i actually went to a abatement class for 2 weeks as a Osha regulation to go into a removal area of asbestos .

You company is looking at a major issue here no one is to go into a removal area unless you ware a suit & air fed facemask and your trained how to use it .

When i worked for a electrical company who did work for disney they took out all there asbestos in a old building and we had to go by Osha rules .
Its not something to joke about when 30 years from now you lungs are full of cancer .

Check it out my friend and tell you boss you now own his company for his exposing you to this work .

pm me if you like .Ill tell you who to call for more info


Its a big deal and a big law suit if you get the wrong person working for you like me !


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> What's the point of that symbol there? "Don't bomb here: Radioactive Asbestos!" :blink:
> 
> -John


I touched the wrong pic on my iPhone and can't edit it out after it uploaded. 
Even still you never know what your working with until you look down at a bigger picture.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My thoughts are be safe, do not take chances, make wise decisions based upon your own beliefs and available knowledge about the situation at hand. Having said that I still think the OP mis-handled the situation.


----------

